# Sheet metal shield behind stove?



## JPapiPE (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't afford  all the accoutrements to buy a stove, buy a chimney, hearth, cordwood and wall protection this year as I am on a disability pension. I have in the distant past  (20 years ago) fabricated a sheet metal wall shield behind the stove to reduce clearances. Back then I took the word of the Jotul dealer I bought my stove from and did erect a sheetmetal heat shield. As I remember the shield was placed 1" from the wall with 1" pieces of copper pipe between the metal and the combustible wall.  I do remember when putting my hand behind this shield that the wall was always cool, regerds less of the stoves temperature. I think it did reduce the stove's clearance to the shield from 36" to 18". I just can't remember the gauge of sheet metal that I used. I a have an Englander 13NC with back heat shield on order, so what gauge metal do I use and are my tolerances still 18". Any other way to snug that stove up...side shields, special stove pipe? I will be going into a masonry lined chimney.

Thanks much....Cornish Boy


----------



## Corie (Jun 18, 2008)

I can give you really specific details on how to do this when I get to my house this evening.  I don't want to spend time at work typing it and drawing it because it's bound to be longish.


----------



## JustWood (Jun 18, 2008)

They make a concrete backer board for around $5 at Home Depot. Comes in 3x5 sheets. Not all that pretty but could be painted I guess. Could mud it up and put some cheap tile on it too. Not sure if code allows this but I have used it before.


----------



## webbie (Jun 18, 2008)

In general, a sheet metal shield on the wall spaced out 1" will reduce the clearance of the stove to 12" from the original wall (or 11") from the stove to the metal.

Your owners manual MAY specify better or worse - these are generic (NFPA) guidelines.

You do have to be concerned with the pipe- there are pipe heat shields available also.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2008)

The 13NC manual does indicate reduced side clearances if the side heat shields. It also lists clearances for a installing a wall shielded installation. According to the manual Craig is right on with the reduced clearance, providing either double-wall pipe is used or heat shields are installed on single wall pipe. Otherwise the single wall pipe needs to be at least 18" from any combustible surface. 

If you can't afford the basics for installing a hearth, stove, flue, optional wall protection, and wood... what would be left out?

http://www.englanderstoves.com/manuals.html


----------



## JPapiPE (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you talking about durrock 3'X5' sheets? thoses pieces sell for $20+ /sheet, and if I were to use these sheets I suspect I'm under the same 18" guidelines as with sheet metal?
Thanks but sheet metal is easier to paint ...no mudding involved


----------



## Rich L (Jun 18, 2008)

Check out The ROXUL insulation product.


----------



## JustWood (Jun 18, 2008)

JPapiPE said:
			
		

> Are you talking about durrock 3'X5' sheets? thoses pieces sell for $20+ /sheet, and if I were to use these sheets I suspect I'm under the same 18" guidelines as with sheet metal?
> Thanks but sheet metal is easier to paint ...no mudding involved



Yep .   Walked by and noticed the price 2 weeks ago in HD ,it was $5.36/sheet.


----------



## begreen (Jun 18, 2008)

$5-6 is pretty normal for a 3x5 sheet of durock. But metal works just fine. Be sure to use high-temp stove or barbecue paint on it, or you can just leave it raw.


----------

